# '91 SE-R, comes with an LSD?



## bast525 (Jul 3, 2004)

A friend of mine who's big into Sentra's told me today that my '91 SE-R should have come stock with an LSD from the factory. I'm thinking he must be wrong because it certainly doesn't feel like it has an LSD at all... just wanted to clarify with someone.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

there's one way to find out :-D


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

what is the one way to find out? i think i heard somewhere all se-r's came with a VLSD.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

roast 'em and check the tire marks or mark.Lift the front and spin and see.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

All 91-94 SE-R's came with LSD's as far as I know.

Don't know how much power it's making, but I heard somewhere that it only makes much of a difference in performance applications.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I've driven SR20 powered cars with and without the LSD and I thought the ones without sucked compared to the ones with.........IMO


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Most B13 LSD's are probably shot by now anyway, not to mention, they're not impressive LSD's to begin with. The only aftermarket LSD worth a damn is the Nismo. It's about $900 and you still need to buy all the other stuff that needs to be replaced when you swap out an LSD. It's a lot of work. My advice to anyone who has an older SR20 manual tranny and is thinking of putting money into it, buy a P11 G20T tranny and save yourself a lot of money and headaches.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't forget the Quaife. Yeah, so it's not made anymore. You can still get lucky and buy them used.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, I think the quaife was better than the Nismo wasn't it?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> , buy a P11 G20T tranny and save yourself a lot of money and headaches.


I don't know my G20's(I know the P11 model) but this is a better tranny why? age?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Not only by virtue of age, but they're built stronger. It's my understanding that the things that make the tranny so weak have been remedied for the most part in these P11 trannies. The Touring model P11's had LSD, so you won't loose that and although they're hydraulic, you can convert it to cable driven easily. There was extensive talk of this over at the SR20forum awhile back. I plan to replace my tranny with a P11 G20T tranny when the time comes.


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

Have you ever fount a G20T 5spd tranny or even attempted to look for one? It is virtually impossible to find one locally. Not to mention my tranny has 202K and my VLSD still works fine. I thought it would be dead by now but its not. Although it is realy uncommon for a tranny in an SE-R to last this long anyways!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The P11 is a hydraulic tranny, so my bet is that you will have to convert to a hydraulic system. I bet that the P11 tranny will cost about the same in the end as would be the installation of a fresh, new, mechanical 1.5-way Nismo LSD.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

*question sorry if im hijacking...*

its basically right on topic just aimed at me, i just bought a 1993 nx2000 manual does it have a lsd and how would i know if it did or didnt ????


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

SentraStyles said:


> Have you ever fount a G20T 5spd tranny or even attempted to look for one? It is virtually impossible to find one locally. Not to mention my tranny has 202K and my VLSD still works fine. I thought it would be dead by now but its not. Although it is realy uncommon for a tranny in an SE-R to last this long anyways!


My new SE-R has 206k on it, runs like a champ, LSD is still there AND on stock clutch Time to upgrade that


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

STRATTON said:


> its basically right on topic just aimed at me, i just bought a 1993 nx2000 manual does it have a lsd and how would i know if it did or didnt ????



Yes, your NX has an LSD.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The VLSD trannies have a bulge next to the driver's axle. I've never visually compared the VLSD and non-VLSD trans, just hear-say.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

*question agian*

i read this whole entire post but still am confused is lsd good or bad ? considering i have it i hope its good ...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

STRATTON said:


> i read this whole entire post but still am confused is lsd good or bad ? considering i have it i hope its good ...



A limited slip differential is always better than an open differential. Always.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

it should be good, probably not as effective as when it was new, but VLSD rarely goes completely shot, unless your car sees track days all the time. My LSD works, it's 14 years old, you could tell because the car doesn't pull left or right when spins. And yes, I can spin pretty easily, specially if the ground is wet.


----------

